# Blue cat ?



## olphart44 (Jul 29, 2010)

How far North in the Ohio River is it Common/Usual to find/catch the Blue cats??? I "occassionsally" fish the Willow Island pool(mostly in the St. Marys area) and have NEVER caught or even seen a Blue??? Is this because of bad fisherman, wrong bait/technique, or "fishin' where they aint" ????
I am sometimes near(but never fished) the Marietta and/or Hockingport area,, any Blues there??


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

What are you using for bait? I know they are in their becuase I saw a picture of the state record(96lbs.) Blues tend to hit on dead baits or cut bait. Not much of Processed baits such as stink bait. Hope this helps.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yup, there are some blues up that far, just not tons of them, they seem to getting more and bigger ones each year. Live and large cut baits (shad/Skipjack) seem to be what they want and youll need to probably fish more current then you presently are, they can be caught from shore and in slack water but mostly are in deeper water thats moving. Just my .02.

Salmonid


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Rod Hawg said:


> What are you using for bait? I know they are in their becuase I saw a picture of the state record(96lbs.) Blues tend to hit on dead baits or cut bait. Not much of Processed baits such as stink bait. Hope this helps.


That 96 pound blue supposedly came from the Cincinnati area- he is fishing much farther north than that.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Ah. I wasn't sure where it was caught in the river. My bad.


----------

